# Albino Fishes.. Are they Platies? Mollies? Swordtails?



## DjSupreme (Jul 30, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I got these fishes today because they were different, they are albino! But I nor the sales person couldn't identify what type of fish it is. I thought they could be platties but seem really long. The sales associate thought they were mollies so he charged me the same price as silver mollies. Another sales associate says they are albino swordtails. My tank is purely Platties and Catfishes. I would keep them if they are swordtail but not if the are mollies. I need you help!!

Here are the pics... Oh and just an FYI, they are in a breeder box temporarily so it easier to take pics.

<a href="http://s1048.photobucket.com/albums/s377/olaisdaniel/?action=view&current=0ad1e1a8.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s377/olaisdaniel/0ad1e1a8.jpg" border="0" alt="Uploaded from the Photobucket iPhone App"></a>

<a href="http://s1048.photobucket.com/albums/s377/olaisdaniel/?action=view&current=7bd1c393.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s377/olaisdaniel/7bd1c393.jpg" border="0" alt="Uploaded from the Photobucket iPhone App"></a>

<a href="http://s1048.photobucket.com/albums/s377/olaisdaniel/?action=view&current=851ae944.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s377/olaisdaniel/851ae944.jpg" border="0" alt="Uploaded from the Photobucket iPhone App"></a>

<a href="http://s1048.photobucket.com/albums/s377/olaisdaniel/?action=view&current=face5dc5.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s377/olaisdaniel/face5dc5.jpg" border="0" alt="Uploaded from the Photobucket iPhone App"></a>


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

look like female swords. Enjoy!


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Id say female swords as well

What kind of world do we live in where someone who sells fish can't tell the difference between mollies and platies lol..


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

it's a world for sale. We are the customers(some more informed than salepeople).SAD.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I see female swords - but with platy genetics - the usual crosses.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

I agree with the majority, I see female swords too. I do see a little platy in there though, probly cross with platy.


----------

